# Great Deal on Motul XCess 8100 and Motul XMax



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am not affiliated with this vendor, but I thought I would share this info with you:

"Motul is bringing to market a new formulation of its 8100 5w40 X-Cess (Porsche, VW 502.00/505.00, MB 229.3, BMW LL-98) to additionally include the MB AMG and BMW LL-04 spec found in its 8100 5w40 X-Max, which is being discontinued. This is unfortunate for the highest quality X-Max, as this formulation, while expensive, represented the epitome of offering a factory approved oil using Motul’s ester technology of its 300V race engine group 5 oil combined with the PAO synthetics normally associated with its 8100 series oils.

We have purchased the outstanding US inventories of the original 8100 5w40 X-Cess in 5L jugs (4x5L/case) and the 8100 5w40 X-Max in 1L bottles (12x1L/case). On either of these products you can save 20% on case orders (16% for less that a case) from our already low internet prices while supplies last by using the coupon code *MTL22X* during your checkout process. When you enter a case quantity, the unit price drops by 5%. Then an additional 16% is taken off the total. The resulting price is $31.88 for 5L of X-Cess and $8.73 for 1L of X-Max (w/case sales)."

To buy X-Cess: http://performanceoilstore.com/search.asp?pg=1&stext=X-Cess&sprice=&stype=&scat=

To buy X-Max: http://performanceoilstore.com/search.asp?pg=1&stext=x-Max&sprice=&stype=&scat=


----------



## daxter1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well i like cheapoilstore.com better:

To Buy Motul X-cess 5W40

Cheaper and ship much faster!!!


----------

